# Miami Thunder???? where is he now??



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard he left technine, and thats why he wasent in familia, but i haven't seen all of familia and he is in the teaser. Can anyone who has seen the full movie vouch that hes not in it? 

just wondering if he doesent ride for t9 anymore who the hell he rides for? they where his only sponser as far as i know. 

heres a link to his video part from cold world if any of you recognize him. 

YouTube - miami thunder


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

word on the street is that miami thunder is serving an lds mission right now! now im not sure if thats 100% true but when we were riding the other day one of my buddies rode with one of his buddies on the lift and he said that he was on a mission believe what you want but thats what i've heard an i think thats really what he's doin


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

He's not in La Familia. And what is an lds mission?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I heard hes on a mission as well via word of mouth so there may be something to that...

lds members ( latter day saints ) go on 2 year missions after high school.. usually around the age of 19 or 20. since slc is a hotbed for riding AND the hq for the lds church you get a few kids that fall of the map from time to time like this.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

in laymans terms.. he's mormon


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ahhh ok...mormon. Go figure. I wonder what they think of his cuss ridden music choice for his video part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

*miami thunder*

yeah he's on a mission...i hung out with his girl friend and she not stop talks about him. he's in brazil. and he's still on the holden website in the ams section...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhh! Thats cool of him, do you know anything else about him? Like when he's coming back or if he'll still be snowboarding and stuff?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Y!WCProductions said:


> Ahhh! Thats cool of him, do you know anything else about him? Like when he's coming back or if he'll still be snowboarding and stuff?


missions last 2 years..


----------



## hayde89 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm mormon and I like his music choice


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

hayde89 said:


> I'm mormon and I like his music choice


What? Why revive such an old thread?


----------

